# aktualizacja systemu, obniżenie wersji pakietółw

## szybki_gumis

witam

Chcę zaktualizować system poleceniem 

```
emerge -pvavuND world
```

tyle, że aktualizacja chce mi podmieniż pakiety KDE z wersji 3.5.9 na wersje 3.5.8

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.5 [1.0.4-r1] USE="-static" 822 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2008a [2007k] USE="nls" 346 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.16 [1.0.14] 2,662 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.24-r1 [1.02.22-r5] USE="(-selinux)" 189 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.7 [0.2.5] 316 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9  USE="-static (-build%)" 198 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-8.6 [7.7] 69 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/dhcpcd-3.2.3 [3.1.5-r1] USE="zeroconf%* -vram" 44 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sdparm-1.02 [1.01] 271 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2  USE="gpm unicode -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -profile -trace (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.3.1 [2.3.0_p4] 869 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pciutils-2.2.10 [2.2.9] USE="zlib -network-cron" 230 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/iputils-20071127 [20070202] USE="ipv6 -doc -static" 99 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/eix-0.10.5 [0.10.2] USE="-sqlite" 388 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.20 [2.3.19-r1] USE="-debug" 296 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.6-r1 [1.0.5] 46 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/slang-2.1.3-r1 [1.4.9-r2] USE="pcre%* readline%* -cjk -png% (-unicode%*)" 1,164 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/pager-0  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/com_err-1.40.8 [1.40.4] USE="nls" 4,007 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.13 [4.3.11] USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 2,007 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6f-r1 [1.6f] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.1.1 [2.0.7] USE="ncurses nls unicode -debug -justify -minimal -slang -spell" 1,365 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.12-r1 [1.3.12] USE="nls -pic -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.11.1 [1.10.2] USE="ipv6 nls ssl -debug -socks5 -static (-build%)" 908 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.78 [2.76] USE="nls" LINGUAS="pl%* -cs% -da% -de% -es% -fr% -it% -ja% -nl% -ro% -ru% -zh_CN%" 1,823 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ss-1.40.8 [1.40.4] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.8 [1.40.4] USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.15 [0.14] USE="-emacs" 341 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1.1 [2.13-r2] USE="crypt nls unicode%* -loop-aes% -old-linux (-selinux) -slang%" 2,764 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-0.6.3 [0.6.1-r1] USE="zlib -cjk -jpeg" 1,263 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-234 [232] USE="unicode -Xaw3d -paste64 -toolbar -truetype" 835 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-119 [115-r1] USE="(-selinux)" 198 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libtasn1-1.3 [1.2] USE="-doc" 1,492 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.23 [0.22-r1] 465 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16 [1.0.14a-r1] USE="midi -alisp -debug -doc" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym%* copy dmix%* dshare dsnoop empty%* extplug file hooks iec958%* ioplug%* ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug%* rate route share shm softvol%*" 764 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/gnutls-2.2.2 [2.0.4] USE="nls zlib -bindist% -doc -guile -lzo" 4,809 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-dns/libidn-1.5-r1 [1.0-r1] USE="nls -doc -emacs -java -mono" 2,456 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libmng-1.0.10 [1.0.9-r1] USE="-lcms" 1,068 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r5 [0.97-r4] USE="ncurses%* -custom-cflags -netboot -static" 31 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-bindings-0.6.3 [0.6.1] USE="qt3 -cairo -gtk -qt4 -test" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.8-r4 [3.5.9-r4] USE="acl alsa cups -arts -avahi -bindist -branding -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -spell -tiff -utempter -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6 [3.5.9-r3] USE="cups hal pam -arts -branding -debug -ieee1394 -java -joystick -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -opengl -samba -xcomposite -xinerama -xscreensaver" 0 kB

```

co robie źle ? bo nie wiem jak sobie z tym poradzić

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wyniki:

```
emerge --info

emerge -uDNptv world
```

----------

## szybki_gumis

```

localhost ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.60GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 18 May 2008 16:33:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa berkdb cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd fortran gdbm gpm gt4 hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog kde midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt3 readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```

localhost ~ # emerge -uDNptv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kpdf-3.5.8-r1  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  app-text/poppler-bindings-0.6.3 [0.6.1] USE="qt3 -cairo -gtk -qt4 -test" 1,263 kB

[ebuild     UD]  kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6 [3.5.9-r3] USE="cups hal pam -arts -branding -debug -ieee1394 -java -joystick -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -opengl -samba -xcomposite -xinerama -xscreensaver" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD]   kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.8-r4 [3.5.9-r4] USE="acl alsa cups -arts -avahi -bindist -branding -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -spell -tiff -utempter -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r5 [0.97-r4] USE="ncurses%* -custom-cflags -netboot -static" 31 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6 [3.5.9-r3] USE="cups hal pam -arts -branding -debug -ieee1394 -java -joystick -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -opengl -samba -xcomposite -xinerama -xscreensaver"

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4  USE="cups ipv6 -debug -doc -examples -firebird -gif -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -opengl -postgres -sqlite -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/libmng-1.0.10 [1.0.9-r1] USE="-lcms" 1,068 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.8-r4 [3.5.9-r4] USE="acl alsa cups -arts -avahi -bindist -branding -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -spell -tiff -utempter -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  net-dns/libidn-1.5-r1 [1.0-r1] USE="nls -doc -emacs -java -mono" 2,456 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.8-r4 [3.5.9-r4] USE="acl alsa cups -arts -avahi -bindist -branding -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -spell -tiff -utempter -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4  USE="cups ipv6 -debug -doc -examples -firebird -gif -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -opengl -postgres -sqlite -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]   net-print/cups-1.3.7-r1  USE="X acl nls pam perl python ssl -avahi -dbus -java -jpeg -kerberos -ldap -php -png -ppds -samba -slp -static -tiff -zeroconf" LINGUAS="en pl -de -es -et -fr -he -it -ja -sv -zh_TW"

[ebuild     U ]    net-libs/gnutls-2.2.2 [2.0.4] USE="nls zlib -bindist% -doc -guile -lzo" 4,809 kB

[ebuild     U ]     dev-libs/libtasn1-1.3 [1.2] USE="-doc" 1,492 kB

[nomerge      ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.14  USE="java -bindist -debug -filepicker -gnome -iceweasel -ipv6 -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="en pl -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -en_US -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.8  USE="X cups -debug -doc -jpeg -tiff -vim-syntax -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]   x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.23 [0.22-r1] 465 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.8-r4 [3.5.9-r4] USE="acl alsa cups -arts -avahi -bindist -branding -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -spell -tiff -utempter -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16 [1.0.14a-r1] USE="midi -alisp -debug -doc" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym%* copy dmix%* dshare dsnoop empty%* extplug file hooks iec958%* ioplug%* ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug%* rate route share shm softvol%*" 764 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-119 [115-r1] USE="(-selinux)" 198 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6 [3.5.9-r3] USE="cups hal pam -arts -branding -debug -ieee1394 -java -joystick -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -opengl -samba -xcomposite -xinerama -xscreensaver"

[nomerge      ]  x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1  USE="hal pam -debug -minimal"

[ebuild     U ]   x11-terms/xterm-234 [232] USE="unicode -Xaw3d -paste64 -toolbar -truetype" 835 kB

[nomerge      ] net-fs/samba-3.0.28  USE="acl cups ipv6 pam python readline -ads -async -automount -caps -doc -examples -fam -ldap -quotas (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind" LINGUAS="pl -ja"

[nomerge      ]  net-print/cups-1.3.7-r1  USE="X acl nls pam perl python ssl -avahi -dbus -java -jpeg -kerberos -ldap -php -png -ppds -samba -slp -static -tiff -zeroconf" LINGUAS="en pl -de -es -et -fr -he -it -ja -sv -zh_TW"

[ebuild     U ]   app-text/poppler-0.6.3 [0.6.1-r1] USE="zlib -cjk -jpeg" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.11.1 [1.10.2] USE="ipv6 nls ssl -debug -socks5 -static (-build%)" 908 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.12-r1 [1.3.12] USE="nls -pic -static" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.8-r4 [3.5.9-r4] USE="acl alsa cups -arts -avahi -bindist -branding -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -spell -tiff -utempter -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  net-print/cups-1.3.7-r1  USE="X acl nls pam perl python ssl -avahi -dbus -java -jpeg -kerberos -ldap -php -png -ppds -samba -slp -static -tiff -zeroconf" LINGUAS="en pl -de -es -et -fr -he -it -ja -sv -zh_TW"

[nomerge      ]   x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.2-r1  USE="-doc"

[ebuild     U ]    dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.15 [0.14] USE="-emacs" 341 kB

[nomerge      ] virtual/editor-0

[ebuild     U ]  app-editors/nano-2.1.1 [2.0.7] USE="ncurses nls unicode -debug -justify -minimal -slang -spell" 1,365 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1.1 [2.13-r2] USE="crypt nls unicode%* -loop-aes% -old-linux (-selinux) -slang%" 2,764 kB

[ebuild     U ]  sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.8 [1.40.4] USE="nls -static" 4,007 kB

[ebuild     U ]   sys-libs/ss-1.40.8 [1.40.4] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.78 [2.76] USE="nls" LINGUAS="pl%* -cs% -da% -de% -es% -fr% -it% -ja% -nl% -ro% -ru% -zh_CN%" 1,823 kB

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/man-1.6f-r1 [1.6f] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.13 [4.3.11] USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 2,007 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-libs/ss-1.40.8 [1.40.4] USE="nls"

[ebuild     U ]  sys-libs/com_err-1.40.8 [1.40.4] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sdparm-1.02 [1.01] 271 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/dhcpcd-3.2.3 [3.1.5-r1] USE="zeroconf%* -vram" 44 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/eix-0.10.5 [0.10.2] USE="-sqlite" 388 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/pager-0  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-8.6 [7.7] 69 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9  USE="-static (-build%)" 198 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/iputils-20071127 [20070202] USE="ipv6 -doc -static" 99 kB

[nomerge      ] app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r4  USE="X gpm ncurses nls slang unicode -7zip -samba"

[ebuild     U ]  sys-libs/slang-2.1.3-r1 [1.4.9-r2] USE="pcre%* readline%* -cjk -png% (-unicode%*)" 1,164 kB

[nomerge      ] app-admin/syslog-ng-2.0.6  USE="ipv6 tcpd -hardened (-selinux) -spoof-source -static"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.7 [0.2.5] 316 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6 [3.5.9-r3] USE="cups hal pam -arts -branding -debug -ieee1394 -java -joystick -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -opengl -samba -xcomposite -xinerama -xscreensaver"

[nomerge      ]  sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3  USE="crypt -acpi -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -pcmcia (-selinux)"

[ebuild     U ]   sys-apps/pciutils-2.2.10 [2.2.9] USE="zlib -network-cron" 230 kB

[nomerge      ] app-misc/hal-info-20070618

[nomerge      ]  sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3  USE="crypt -acpi -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -pcmcia (-selinux)"

[nomerge      ]   sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.5-r1  USE="nls -build -dynamic (-selinux)"

[ebuild     U ]    sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.24-r1 [1.02.22-r5] USE="(-selinux)" 189 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.8-r4 [3.5.9-r4] USE="acl alsa cups -arts -avahi -bindist -branding -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -spell -tiff -utempter -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.20 [2.3.19-r1] USE="-debug" 296 kB

[nomerge      ] net-im/kadu-0.4.3  USE="alsa ssl -amarok -arts -config_wizard -debug -esd -extraicons -extramodules -mail -nas -oss -speech -spell -tk -voice -xosd"

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16 [1.0.14a-r1] USE="midi -alisp -debug -doc" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym%* copy dmix%* dshare dsnoop empty%* extplug file hooks iec958%* ioplug%* ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug%* rate route share shm softvol%*"

[ebuild     U ]   media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.16 [1.0.14] 2,662 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="fortran mudflap nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/mpfr-2.3.1 [2.3.0_p4] 869 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2

[nomerge      ]  x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5  USE="dri ipv6 nptl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo"

[ebuild     U ]   app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.6-r1 [1.0.5] 46 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1  USE="nls -debug -gd -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla"

[ebuild     U ]  sys-libs/timezone-data-2008a [2007k] USE="nls" 346 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2  USE="gpm unicode -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -profile -trace (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.5 [1.0.4-r1] USE="-static" 822 kB

Total: 42 packages (37 upgrades, 2 downgrades, 1 new, 2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 34,591 kB

```

----------

## Arfrever

 *szybki_gumis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Timestamp of tree: Sun, 18 May 2008 16:33:01 +0000
> ```
> ...

 

Wykonaj:

```
emerge --sync
```

----------

## szybki_gumis

Widze, że przy każdej operacji lepiej puścić sync. To pomogło na problem z kde, wielkie dzięki.

Pojawił mi się jednak jeszcze jeden problem teraz mianowicie chce mi "obniżyć" wersje libpq z wersji 8.2.7 na 8.0.15.

Mam zainstalowanego postgresa 8.2.7

```

localhost ~ # emerge -uDNptv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

dev-db/libpq:4

  ('installed', '/', 'dev-db/libpq-8.2.7', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'dev-db/postgresql-8.2.7', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-db/libpq-8.0.15', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'dev-lang/php-5.2.6_rc4', 'nomerge')

    ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/postgresql-base-8.0', 'merge')

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

... done!

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kpdf-3.5.9 [3.5.8-r1] USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 7,268 kB

[ebuild     U ]  app-text/poppler-bindings-0.6.3 [0.6.1] USE="qt3 -cairo -gtk -qt4 -test" 1,263 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r5 [0.97-r4] USE="ncurses%* -custom-cflags -netboot -static" 31 kB

[nomerge      ] www-servers/apache-2.2.8  USE="ssl -debug -doc -ldap (-selinux) -sni -static -suexec -threads" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias -asis -auth_digest -authn_dbd -cern_meta -charset_lite -dbd -dumpio -ident -imagemap -log_forensic -proxy -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_ftp -proxy_http -version" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker"

[nomerge      ]  dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10  USE="berkdb gdbm postgres -doc -ldap -mysql -sqlite -sqlite3"

[ebuild  N    ]   virtual/postgresql-base-8.0  0 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4  USE="acl alsa cups -arts -avahi -bindist -branding -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -spell -tiff -utempter -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  net-dns/libidn-1.5-r1 [1.0-r1] USE="nls -doc -emacs -java -mono" 2,456 kB

[nomerge      ] net-im/kadu-0.4.3  USE="alsa ssl -amarok -arts -config_wizard -debug -esd -extraicons -extramodules -mail -nas -oss -speech -spell -tk -voice -xosd"

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4  USE="cups ipv6 -debug -doc -examples -firebird -gif -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -opengl -postgres -sqlite -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/libmng-1.0.10 [1.0.9-r1] USE="-lcms" 1,068 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4  USE="acl alsa cups -arts -avahi -bindist -branding -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -spell -tiff -utempter -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4  USE="cups ipv6 -debug -doc -examples -firebird -gif -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -opengl -postgres -sqlite -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]   net-print/cups-1.3.7-r1  USE="X acl nls pam perl python ssl -avahi -dbus -java -jpeg -kerberos -ldap -php -png -ppds -samba -slp -static -tiff -zeroconf" LINGUAS="en pl -de -es -et -fr -he -it -ja -sv -zh_TW"

[ebuild     U ]    net-libs/gnutls-2.2.5 [2.0.4] USE="nls zlib -bindist% -doc -guile -lzo" 4,806 kB

[ebuild     U ]     dev-libs/libtasn1-1.3 [1.2] USE="-doc" 1,492 kB

[nomerge      ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.14  USE="java -bindist -debug -filepicker -gnome -iceweasel -ipv6 -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="en pl -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -en_US -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.8  USE="X cups -debug -doc -jpeg -tiff -vim-syntax -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]   x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.23 [0.22-r1] 465 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-db/postgresql-8.2.7  USE="nls pam perl python readline ssl xml zlib -doc -kerberos -pg-intdatetime (-selinux) -tcl -test"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.24 [1.1.22] USE="crypt python -debug -examples" 3,286 kB

[nomerge      ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.14  USE="java -bindist -debug -filepicker -gnome -iceweasel -ipv6 -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="en pl -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -en_US -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[nomerge      ]  virtual/jre-1.6.0

[nomerge      ]   virtual/jdk-1.6.0

[ebuild     U ]    dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.06 [1.6.0.05] USE="X alsa -doc -examples -jce -nsplugin -odbc" 68,894 kB

[nomerge      ] www-servers/apache-2.2.8  USE="ssl -debug -doc -ldap (-selinux) -sni -static -suexec -threads" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias -asis -auth_digest -authn_dbd -cern_meta -charset_lite -dbd -dumpio -ident -imagemap -log_forensic -proxy -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_ftp -proxy_http -version" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker"

[nomerge      ]  app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.8  USE="ssl"

[nomerge      ]   dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10  USE="berkdb gdbm postgres -doc -ldap -mysql -sqlite -sqlite3"

[ebuild     UD]    dev-db/libpq-8.0.15 [8.2.7] USE="nls pam readline ssl zlib -kerberos -pg-intdatetime -threads" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4  USE="acl alsa cups -arts -avahi -bindist -branding -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -spell -tiff -utempter -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16 [1.0.14a-r1] USE="midi -alisp -debug -doc" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym%* copy dmix%* dshare dsnoop empty%* extplug file hooks iec958%* ioplug%* ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug%* rate route share shm softvol%*" 764 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-119 [115-r1] USE="(-selinux)" 198 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2

[nomerge      ]  x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1  USE="hal pam -debug -minimal"

[ebuild     U ]   x11-terms/xterm-234 [232] USE="unicode -Xaw3d -paste64 -toolbar -truetype" 835 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4  USE="acl alsa cups -arts -avahi -bindist -branding -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -spell -tiff -utempter -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  net-print/cups-1.3.7-r1  USE="X acl nls pam perl python ssl -avahi -dbus -java -jpeg -kerberos -ldap -php -png -ppds -samba -slp -static -tiff -zeroconf" LINGUAS="en pl -de -es -et -fr -he -it -ja -sv -zh_TW"

[ebuild     U ]   app-text/poppler-0.6.3 [0.6.1-r1] USE="zlib -cjk -jpeg" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-2.0.9 [2.0.6] USE="ipv6 tcpd -hardened (-selinux) -spoof-source -static" 370 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.11.1 [1.10.2] USE="ipv6 nls ssl -debug -socks5 -static (-build%)" 908 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.20 [1.19-r1] USE="nls -static" 1,868 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.12-r1 [1.3.12] USE="nls -pic -static" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] net-fs/samba-3.0.28  USE="acl cups ipv6 pam python readline -ads -async -automount -caps -doc -examples -fam -ldap -quotas (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind" LINGUAS="pl -ja"

[nomerge      ]  net-print/cups-1.3.7-r1  USE="X acl nls pam perl python ssl -avahi -dbus -java -jpeg -kerberos -ldap -php -png -ppds -samba -slp -static -tiff -zeroconf" LINGUAS="en pl -de -es -et -fr -he -it -ja -sv -zh_TW"

[nomerge      ]   x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.2-r1  USE="-doc"

[ebuild     U ]    dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.15 [0.14] USE="-emacs" 341 kB

[nomerge      ] virtual/editor-0

[ebuild     U ]  app-editors/nano-2.1.1 [2.0.7] USE="ncurses nls unicode -debug -justify -minimal -slang -spell" 1,365 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1.1 [2.13-r2] USE="crypt nls unicode%* -loop-aes% -old-linux (-selinux) -slang%" 2,764 kB

[ebuild     U ]  sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.8 [1.40.4] USE="nls -static" 4,007 kB

[ebuild     U ]   sys-libs/ss-1.40.8 [1.40.4] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.78 [2.76] USE="nls" LINGUAS="pl%* -cs% -da% -de% -es% -fr% -it% -ja% -nl% -ro% -ru% -zh_CN%" 1,823 kB

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/man-1.6f-r1 [1.6f] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.13 [4.3.11] USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 2,007 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-libs/ss-1.40.8 [1.40.4] USE="nls"

[ebuild     U ]  sys-libs/com_err-1.40.8 [1.40.4] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sdparm-1.02 [1.01] 271 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/dhcpcd-3.2.3 [3.1.5-r1] USE="zeroconf%* -vram" 44 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/eix-0.10.5 [0.10.2] USE="-sqlite" 388 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/pager-0  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-8.6 [7.7] 69 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9  USE="-static (-build%)" 198 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/iputils-20071127 [20070202] USE="ipv6 -doc -static" 99 kB

[nomerge      ] app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r4  USE="X gpm ncurses nls slang unicode -7zip -samba"

[ebuild     U ]  sys-libs/slang-2.1.3-r1 [1.4.9-r2] USE="pcre%* readline%* -cjk -png% (-unicode%*)" 1,164 kB

[nomerge      ] app-admin/syslog-ng-2.0.9 [2.0.6] USE="ipv6 tcpd -hardened (-selinux) -spoof-source -static"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.7 [0.2.5] 316 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r3  USE="cups hal pam -arts -branding -debug -ieee1394 -java -joystick -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -opengl -samba -xcomposite -xinerama -xscreensaver"

[nomerge      ]  sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3  USE="crypt -acpi -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -pcmcia (-selinux)"

[ebuild     U ]   sys-apps/pciutils-2.2.10 [2.2.9] USE="zlib -network-cron" 230 kB

[nomerge      ] app-misc/hal-info-20070618

[nomerge      ]  sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3  USE="crypt -acpi -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -pcmcia (-selinux)"

[nomerge      ]   sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.5-r1  USE="nls -build -dynamic (-selinux)"

[ebuild     U ]    sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.24-r1 [1.02.22-r5] USE="(-selinux)" 189 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4  USE="acl alsa cups -arts -avahi -bindist -branding -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -spell -tiff -utempter -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.20 [2.3.19-r1] USE="-debug" 296 kB

[nomerge      ] net-im/kadu-0.4.3  USE="alsa ssl -amarok -arts -config_wizard -debug -esd -extraicons -extramodules -mail -nas -oss -speech -spell -tk -voice -xosd"

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16 [1.0.14a-r1] USE="midi -alisp -debug -doc" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym%* copy dmix%* dshare dsnoop empty%* extplug file hooks iec958%* ioplug%* ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug%* rate route share shm softvol%*"

[ebuild     U ]   media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.16 [1.0.14] 2,662 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="fortran mudflap nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/mpfr-2.3.1 [2.3.0_p4] 869 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2

[nomerge      ]  x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5  USE="dri ipv6 nptl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo"

[ebuild     U ]   app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.6-r1 [1.0.5] 46 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1  USE="nls -debug -gd -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla"

[ebuild     U ]  sys-libs/timezone-data-2008a [2007k] USE="nls" 346 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2  USE="gpm unicode -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -profile -trace (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.5 [1.0.4-r1] USE="-static" 822 kB

Total: 47 packages (42 upgrades, 1 downgrade, 2 new, 2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 116,271 kB

```

Bardzo dużo nauki przedemną  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Twój celeron pewnie wspiera sse, sse2 itp. dlaczego jednak masz system pod PentiumPro/Pentium2?

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wyniki:

```
emerge -ptv dev-libs/apr-util

emerge -ptv dev-lang/php

emerge -ptv virtual/postgresql-base
```

----------

## szybki_gumis

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Twój celeron pewnie wspiera sse, sse2 itp. dlaczego jednak masz system pod PentiumPro/Pentium2?

 

No cóż ............... nie wiedziałem, poczatki bywają ciężkie  :Smile: 

Mimo oświecenia mnie o tym fakcie i tak na_razie nie wiem co z tym zrobić   :Crying or Very sad: 

Może mógłbyś mi podpwiedzieć gdzie popełniłem błąd, oraz czy teraz da się coś z tym zrobić ?

Co do problemu z plikami:

```

localhost ~ # emerge -ptv dev-libs/apr-util

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10  USE="berkdb gdbm postgres -doc -ldap -mysql -sqlite -sqlite3" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  virtual/postgresql-base-8.0  0 kB

[ebuild     UD]   dev-db/libpq-8.0.15 [8.2.7] USE="nls pam readline ssl zlib -kerberos -pg-intdatetime -threads" 0 kB

Total: 3 packages (1 downgrade, 1 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

```

localhost ~ # emerge -ptv dev-lang/php

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/php-5.2.6_rc4  USE="apache2 berkdb cgi cli crypt doc gdbm iconv ipv6 ncurses nls pcre postgres readline reflection session spl ssl unicode xml xmlreader zip zlib -adabas -bcmath -birdstep -bzip2 -calendar -cdb -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filter -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp -gd -gd-external -gmp -hash -imap -inifile -interbase -iodbc (-java-external) -json -kerberos -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -mysql -mysqli -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pic -posix -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -spell -sqlite -suhosin -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -truetype -wddx -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip-external" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

```

localhost ~ # emerge -ptv virtual/postgresql-base

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/postgresql-base-8.0  0 kB

[ebuild     UD]  dev-db/libpq-8.0.15 [8.2.7] USE="nls pam readline ssl zlib -kerberos -pg-intdatetime -threads" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (1 downgrade, 1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Arfrever

"dev-db/libpq-8.2.7" nie jest jeszcze oznaczone jako stabilne.

Dodaj "virtual/postgresql-base:8.2" do "/etc/portage/package.keywords".

----------

## szybki_gumis

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> "dev-db/libpq-8.2.7" nie jest jeszcze oznaczone jako stabilne.
> 
> Dodaj "virtual/postgresql-base:8.2" do "/etc/portage/package.keywords".

 

dodałem wpis i nadal to samo  :Sad: 

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wynik:

```
emerge -ptv virtual/postgresql-base:8.2
```

----------

## szybki_gumis

```

localhost ~ # emerge -ptv virtual/postgresql-base:8.2

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=app-admin/eselect-postgresql-0.3" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-admin/eselect-postgresql-0.3 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "dev-db/postgresql-base-8.2.7" [ebuild])

```

tak dla testu dodałem ten pakiet >=app-admin/eselect-postgresql-0.3 do "/etc/portage/package.keywords"

i po tym 

```

localhost ~ # emerge -ptv virtual/postgresql-base:8.2

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/postgresql-base-8.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-db/postgresql-base-8.2.7  USE="nls pam readline ssl zlib -doc -kerberos -ldap -pg-intdatetime -threads" LINGUAS="pl -af -cs -de -es -fa -fr -hr -hu -it -ko -nb -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -tr -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   app-admin/eselect-postgresql-0.3  3 kB

[blocks B     ] dev-db/postgresql (is blocking dev-db/postgresql-base-8.2.7)

[blocks B     ] dev-db/postgresql-base (is blocking dev-db/libpq-8.2.7)

[blocks B     ] dev-db/libpq (is blocking app-admin/eselect-postgresql-0.3, dev-db/postgresql-base-8.2.7)

Total: 3 packages (3 new, 3 blocks), Size of downloads: 3 kB

```

komenda emerge -uDNptv world nadal chce ściągać pakiet lippq niżej

================================================

 *szybki_gumis wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   Twój celeron pewnie wspiera sse, sse2 itp. dlaczego jednak masz system pod PentiumPro/Pentium2? 
> 
> No cóż ............... nie wiedziałem, poczatki bywają ciężkie 
> 
> Mimo oświecenia mnie o tym fakcie i tak na_razie nie wiem co z tym zrobić  
> ...

 

Co do tego pytania to już wszystko jasne. Znalazłem w serwisie artykulik "Zmiana wartości zmiennej CHOST". Dzięki za zwrócenie uwagi.

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## SlashBeast

CHOST to Ty nie ruszaj.  :Smile:  CFLAGS zmień tylko, wklej tutaj to co dostaniesz po 'cat /proc/cpuinfo', dobiore Ci flagi.

----------

## szybki_gumis

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> CHOST to Ty nie ruszaj.  CFLAGS zmień tylko, wklej tutaj to co dostaniesz po 'cat /proc/cpuinfo', dobiore Ci flagi.

 

Szybciej bym chyba już przeinstalował system, w tymm tekście pisze, że nie jest to takie hop siup  :Smile: 

```

localhost ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 2

model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.60GHz

stepping        : 9

cpu MHz         : 2593.549

cache size      : 128 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe up pebs bts sync_rdtsc cid xtpr

bogomips        : 5191.42

clflush size    : 64

```

Jak zmienie flagi to coś pewbnie jeszcze będzie trzeba porobić ?

Czy na etapie instalacji powinienem coś inaczej ustawić (poza CFLAGS). Czytając forum widze, że większość osób w pozycjach CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu" 

ma wpis i686, a u mnie jest 486  :Smile:  Wiem, że mam stary sprzęt, ale może nie aż tak  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

No to wałek, uzyłeś stage x86 zamiast 686.  Jak zmieniałem sam chost to musiałem potem odrazu przebudować binutils, gcc, glibc, python. perl i bash. ale poszło potem ładnie, co do flag użyj

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

Chost powinien być z i686, ja bym go zmienił ale nie wiem czy masz tyle mocy Jedi by potem wszystko przebudować.  :Razz: 

----------

## szybki_gumis

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> No to wałek, uzyłeś stage x86 zamiast 686.  Jak zmieniałem sam chost to musiałem potem odrazu przebudować binutils, gcc, glibc, python. perl i bash. ale poszło potem ładnie, co do flag użyj
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> ```
> ...

 

Czy li podczas instalacji zamiast wybrać stage3-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2 wybrałem stage3-ix86-2007.0.tar.bz2. Myśle, że ponieważ dopiero ucze się i system jest postawiony tak jak jest (traktuje go teraz treningowo i do nauki), lepiej będzie postawić go od nowa. Poczekam tylko może Arfrever pomoże mi rozwiązać problem z pqlib. Wielkie dzięki za pomoc.

----------

## one_and_only

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Chost powinien być z i686, ja bym go zmienił ale nie wiem czy masz tyle mocy Jedi by potem wszystko przebudować. 

 

Nie wystarczy HOWTO? http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/change-chost.xml  :Smile: 

----------

## Arfrever

 *szybki_gumis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [ebuild  N    ] virtual/postgresql-base-8.2  0 kB
> 
> ...

 

Wykonaj:

```
emerge -C dev-db/postgresql dev-db/libpq

emerge -1 virtual/postgresql-base
```

[gentoo-dev]  PostgreSQL Status

----------

